# How is the season going?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I am reading and hearing some mixed reports from people. The weather has been much warmer than years past, records highs for April, and we have not had that much rain. My season has been average. My honey hole for blacks usually produces 400-500. This year has been about 300 and I think that I will look one last time there for some stranglers. 

I just started to find some greys and whites this past week. My friends found greys up this way over 2 weeks ago. In just a few hours I have picked a couple 100. We got a great t storm the other night and rain again last night so I am hoping that we will have a strong finish to what is amounting to and an average year for us people in the North. That is why is is called mushroom "hunting" not just "picking." Get out an enjoy the woods!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Been odd, to say the least.

Picked my first greys the same day I picked my first blacks, April 10th, more than 2 weeks before my previous first picks and before any half-frees were up.

Very sporadic since then.

Until this last week. Decent numbers of greys/yellows, half frees and a stray black.

I'm around 50 blacks (very good for me), 100 greys/yellows (OK, but hope to pick more in the next week), 200 half frees (500+ last year). Friends with me have picked about 100 (mixed). SEMI.

I did find a couple new spots this year, so thats good.

Ask again in about a week. LOL!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> *How is the season going?*


Spotty as all get out wasn't it? You cannot have the March and early April weather we had and expect a great season, especially how it progressed after that. A big MIGHT on me going out again...
Today was a good day for the whites for me and a buddy though, we sacked 361 shooms in 8 hours. It is all in the timing, and this season was a tough one to judge!

_Well I'll just toss my photo in here if ya don't mind....._


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Terrible to say the least...! The woods around us, up until Saturday night and Sundays rain, were *BONE* dry. I am very surprised with the morels I have found.

Maybe 200+ blacks for 2 weeks hunting. Hopefully the season won't be total waste with this rain we got and warm nights.

New spots are hard around here due to all the properties owned by downstate people. I'm not one to just trespass for the heck of it.

By me it is Ash to ash to ash to ash. That has been most productive for years by us.

Here's a question for you morel Gurus: How long after a good rain and temps should you wait to go see if new shrooms have popped??
PM me on this one if you wish.


----------



## Sr.Blood (Mar 1, 2008)

Paperboy 1 said:


> Terrible to say the least...! The woods around us, up until Saturday night and Sundays rain, were *BONE* dry. I am very surprised with the morels I have found.
> 
> Maybe 200+ blacks for 2 weeks hunting. Hopefully the season won't be total waste with this rain we got and warm nights.
> 
> ...


I'm no guru, but I left 4 small whites, to see how the would grow, if left alone.
One of them went from .750" to over 3" in a matter of 3 days, while the other 3 only grew maybe an inch.
I also found 3 huge ones that was not there 3days earlier, they were 3 to 3.5".
I think it all has to do with rain, warm temps, and humidity, and warm nights!
Obviously for those 3 days it was perfect conditions.


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

We were up at our camp in Wexford county this past weekend, picking for us was slow, maybe a pound of blacks with a few greys mixed in for 4 people. Locals told us their picking has been slow as well, gonna try again this coming weekend.


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

Glad I'm not the only one not finding in 20 + years of looking this is my worst year ever. I have looked every weekend since march and have found maybe 30 blacks and some beefys my normal spots which in a average year produces around 500 blacks I have found 6. whats up with that? Yesterday looked in 5 new spots with no luck. Will check some of my white spots this week and hope for the best. dream of a year like 03 when I found over 3000 that was fun have pics to prove for you doubters. Good luck all and god bless


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Paperboy 1, I would say 24 hours if the time is right.

Woodsyman762, I too am calling the worst season, _*in my life*_. But I believe you about the 2003 season. I know my truck hauled, lets just say an astronomical amount of mushrooms, out of the woods that year between me and my 2 picking buddies.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It's still very dry up here, we got a little rain Friday night, then it got warm and windy, a little rain Sunday, hardly enough to wet the ground. Then it got real windy. 

Yesterday, in two hours, one of my best spots, one fairly mature black. First morel of the season. First fungi of the season, period. 

Today, in an hour and a half, in a really weird spot, three whites...very crispy little critters...

I have heard scattered reports of people getting a few, a dozen here, a couple of people reported 100+ blacks, but these are all people who were out there ALL day, mostly south of here, and nothing in the last week...

It's terrible...we need more rain or we will lose the entire season.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I remember 2003 also!* WOW!*

We could literally run from ash to ash and pick until you had had enough.

Close to 2500 whites alone that year.

It's Cinco De Mayo today and I am heading the woods as soon as I get off this darned 'puter!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Found 4 whites yesterday, 3 all shriveled up and 1 brand new fresh one. It was very dry in there, the leeks were all burned up...

It rained all night and into the morning...


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Around 80 more in the last few days. Nearly all past prime. Couple more new spots produced, one had 35 old yellows around a dead apple tree. MMM gravy!

About done in my spots.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Been a slow year for me. Last year I had a black spot that produced about a thousand blacks literally in just a few days. This year that spot had a whopping three:yikes::lol:. Found a handful of true blacks under some cottonwoods though. This year the yellows came on pretty strong this week, but with the weather there gonna go just as fast as they came. Normally mothers day weekend is the weekend and I have a funny feeling that after this weekend down here they are toast for the year. Gonna head out tomorrow for a couple hours and check an old orchard I found with my father in law and hit up some elms up here. After this weekend I'm just waiting for the next ones of the year. Oyster mushrooms......:corkysm55


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Seems like none of my spots are doing good, but still having a good year. havent kept track of numbers but i am up to 30ish lbs. More if you count the stuff my buddys have found with me. Found some new sweet spots, first time i have looked hard in ash around kazoo, and have found over 500 in one spot. Also in cottenwood, those 2 have been better then my elm spots.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I haven't been out much, but I did make some real early finds of 50 to 75 each and am at around 200 so far, 3-4 lbs. or so. I did find some real big and some real old ones early on too. On a positive note all were quite fresh and meaty too.

Hard to say what this season will do, but I need to scout out some new areas that's for sure. Most of my spots the elms are bare and falling and the dryads and mica caps are cleaning up what the morels and velvetfoot left. I'm not finding a lot of new dead elms, but have found plenty of live ones for future years.

After hitting the open ash and BTA woods of the north last year it's kind of a drag trampling thru briers and brush around here looking for the all elusive recently dead elm.

If I get 16 or so lbs. in the next week it'll be as good as last year, but I ain't holdin my breath on that one. 

I think the extreme heat up we had and dry windy weather pushed em right past the fruiting stage and this rain is not going to help much considering that. The trees are fully leaved out and everything has greened up real quick. I'm seeing intermediate shrooms, the ones that come after the morels and before the summer shrooms. I'm not seeing any new morel growth and a few large recently dead elms didn't produce a thing so far. I really hope it isn't over as these few elms could easily get me, or someone else, a huge gob o' morels.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> Seems like none of my spots are doing good, but still having a good year. havent kept track of numbers but i am up to 30ish lbs. More if you count the stuff my buddys have found with me. Found some new sweet spots, first time i have looked hard in ash around kazoo, and have found over 500 in one spot. Also in cottenwood, those 2 have been better then my elm spots.


 I like to look under cottonwoods too. I've also found them under tulip poplars, and even beech a few times. Yes Beech in more than one spot too that one threw me off...lol!


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Roosevelt said:


> I think the extreme heat up we had and dry windy weather pushed em right past the fruiting stage and this rain is not going to help much considering that. The trees are fully leaved out and everything has greened up real quick. I'm seeing intermediate shrooms, the ones that come after the morels and before the summer shrooms. I'm not seeing any new morel growth and a few large recently dead elms didn't produce a thing so far. I really hope it isn't over as these few elms could easily get me, or someone else, a huge gob o' morels.


I think your right. Not one fresh find in 6 days now.

Still gonna check a couple spots again. I'm hoping a couple spots just got up to temp and were waiting for the rain. Green-up is still behind in a couple areas.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

we have snow on the ground now up here so I guess it will be a few days before we find any more at all...


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Havent found um in beech fh but I also found quite few around tulip poplers this year. eading out to some new land that looks great right now, hope I can get another good batch.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> Havent found um in beech fh but I also found quite few around tulip poplers this year. eading out to some new land that looks great right now, hope I can get another good batch.


Good luck sparky!


----------

